# Engagement ring?



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Popped the question out of the blue whilst on holiday skiing the week before last. Obviously didn't have a ring so made one out of the tinfoil the jacket potato I was eating came in  . Anyway after some advice we made a trip to the Jewellry Quarter in Birmingham on Saturday on a bit of a research mission. We saw this online prior to going that we both liked:

http://365-diamond.com/engagement-r...y_ringsize=K&jewelry_metal=324#ProductsImages

And we saw several in the shops of a similar design - prices in the Jewellry Quarter were good and they all seemed to price match - 1st shop had a similar one and quoted: 1ct Platinum G SI1 £2800?.

Anyway we saw this.....:
http://www.avantgardejewellery.co.u...unique-engagement-ring-paul-spurgeon-wave.php

Which doesn't look too good on that link but it was nice, oh was it nice :roll: Its expensive though - its a .50ct G, VS1 diamond set in platinum @ £5k.... It is by some renowned designer (Paul Spurgeon) and it uses a new diamond cut - 'Iceflower'? It was really nice but we could get a 1CT G VS1 ring in various designs for less.

We didn't end up getting anything but need to pretty soon. We were wondering whether getting one made would be an option?

Any ideas or advice is appreciated.

Andy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Both beautiful rings - especially the second one. One thing to remember though, the ring will eventually have to sit next to a wedding band on her finger so the first one you posted may be a bit awkward. Even if the ring sat over the band it could rub into it, possibly causing wear on both rings. That said, you could probably get a band shaped o fit around the engagement ring.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Hi there, I was looking for advice and I got some from Mark ( AKA Conlechi ), I ended up buying the diamond from Blue Nile and having it set. The bonus was at the time the exchange rate was really good ($2 to £1) and I also managed to collect it in person whilst over in New York so if you fancy a trip over you could always slip the ring on over there and avoid paying the import tax :wink:


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Having a ring made at present actually.

I was looking at platinum but for the extra cost over white gold you can put that money back in to a bigger nicer stone  and if its cleaned regularly anyway it will look just as good as platinum for the life of the ring.

Most independent Jewellers will make custom rings so i would go in and ask them what sort of stones they have available etc and the cost to make one - that way you can also customise is slightly to your own tastes, and also as the comment above points out - although the 'wave' design is nice its meant to be a timeless piece of jewellery and this design will date alot faster than a classical design will (if ever).

I would go for white gold to save on teh platinum and aim as close to a 1ct stone as possible any clarity from VS2 is not noticeable to an untrained eye and a colour G or F will allow you to buy a very fantastic stone a little bigger .80 - 1.0ct for what should be a good price and it will look amazing.

the first design is very nice - alot more classic and it will be timeless and a wedding band will fit nicely.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mav696 said:


> Hi there, I was looking for advice and I got some from Mark ( AKA Conlechi ), I ended up buying the diamond from Blue Nile and having it set. The bonus was at the time the exchange rate was really good ($2 to £1) and I also managed to collect it in person whilst over in New York so if you fancy a trip over you could always slip the ring on over there and avoid paying the import tax :wink:


I second the recommendation to speak to Mark (Conlechi). I recently had an eternity ring made by Mark and very happy with the results.


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

hi I am a jeweller those rings are very nice but vastly overpriced go to a good independent and get what u want for sensible money cheers salty


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Those rings are nice but personally I would go for a 2 carrot certified diamond or 3 if you can push it financially, with a unique shape, set in white gold where the diamond sits on top of the finger so you see it's eligant sparkle and more so when she has the wedding ring on and then in years an eternity ring also. She will be keeping it, wearing it and have to love it for life also 
Personally I'm not a fan of enclosed diamonds with metal around it and the the shape that has been selected you would have to have a wedding ring made to the same shape. That diamond will be lost once you get alot more metal on that finger surrounding it . Encourage her to get something that sits on top of the finger . Take her out to try on a load 8). I love diamond rings definately a girls best friend indeed [smiley=sunny.gif]

Oh and congratulations also  . Are you going to have a long engagement or a shortie one?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Those rings are nice but personally I would go for a 2 carrot certified diamond or 3 if you can push it financially, with a unique shape, set in white gold where the diamond sits on top of the finger so you see it's eligant sparkle and more so when she has the wedding ring on and then in years an eternity ring also. She will be keeping it, wearing it and have to love it for life also
> Personally I'm not a fan of enclosed diamonds with metal around it and the the shape that has been selected you would have to have a wedding ring made to the same shape. That diamond will be lost once you get alot more metal on that finger surrounding it . Encourage her to get something that sits on top of the finger . Take her out to try on a load 8). I love diamond rings definately a girls best friend indeed [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> Oh and congratulations also  . Are you going to have a long engagement or a shortie one?


2 carat? I seriously don't think that's going to happen unless I win the lottery :? 
I am not a fan of huge diamonds and think it looks a bit 'chavvy' - sorry...
I prefer the 1st one, however the Paul Spurgeon one was beautiful. I think we are going to take another trip to the Jewellry Quarter on Friday.

Thanks for the congratulations )


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats on popping the question .  Ive always wondered what does the man get when the lady ends up with a ring besides the bill ! . Seems a tad unfair to me . But hey maybe just me ! :roll:


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of enclosed diamonds with metal around it and the the shape that has been selected you would have to have a wedding ring made to the same shape. That diamond will be lost once you get alot more metal on that finger surrounding it .


I second Dotti about not having the stone enclosed. 4 claws allows the light through making it sparkle even more. Wheras fully enclosed blocks off a lot of the light.

Make colour the priority, as thats something that is noticeable to the naked eye. Wheras imperfections aren't noticeable other than under a microscope. And then get her to try on different size stones until there is one that fits her finger and your budget perfectly. I wanted a huge stone, but then my fingers were too small to carry it off :x

However, on the metal front, I have heard that white gold is a coating which rubs off to become yellow gold with time. Others may know more about this than me...

Good luck


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ADB said:


> 2 carat? I seriously don't think that's going to happen unless I win the lottery :?
> I am not a fan of huge diamonds and think it looks a bit 'chavvy' - sorry...
> I prefer the 1st one, however the Paul Spurgeon one was beautiful. I think we are going to take another trip to the Jewellry Quarter on Friday.
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations )


Have you seen a single 2ct solitaire diamond? Do you honestly think that looks chavvy? The clarity and the feel that a woman has when she wears a her engagement ring when someone notices is a lovely feeling. I suppose it depends on your fingers and the state of your nails then it would look chavvy!


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

If you are in London - pop into Hatton Garden - not on a Sat...

They have loads of diamonds - mine is insured for 25% more than my hubbie paid for it. I don't think I am supposed to know this. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Girl Smiffy said:


> If you are in London - pop into Hatton Garden - not on a Sat...
> 
> They have loads of diamonds - mine is insured for 25% more than my hubbie paid for it. I don't think I am supposed to know this. :lol:


Hatton Garden agreed and Girl Smiffy your a nice diamond girlie I can tell


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

I love Diamonds Dotti. How can you tell? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm in Dotti's camp......when the diamond sits high, it stands out beautifully on the hand - without the chav look.

Here is mine:








http://uk.tiffany.com/Engagement/item.aspx?GroupSku=GRP10027&selectedSku=24163296#f+2/0/0/0/0/0

Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I might be old fashioned, but white gold/platinum really does nothing for me. To me, it just looks like silver...

Much prefer yellow gold.

Good job I'm not responsible for choosing it!! :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Like others have said find a silversmith and work with them to design a bespoke piece of jewelry, you will get a one off and there is something special with that and the sentimental value of is fantastic. It is much more cost effective than you think.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hev said:


> I'm in Dotti's camp......when the diamond sits high, it stands out beautifully on the hand - without the chav look.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> ...


I would DIE for this ring!!!!!!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I nearly died as well....when I had to pay for it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lovemyTT (Mar 28, 2009)

the stig said:


> Congrats on popping the question .  Ive always wondered what does the man get when the lady ends up with a ring besides the bill ! . Seems a tad unfair to me . But hey maybe just me ! :roll:


He gets a woman of his dreams for life.............erm........yey [smiley=bigcry.gif] !!
The Birmingham quarter is one of the best places to go for a diamonds. I purchased mine from there too, an emerald cut in platinum .85ct i think with smaller baguettes either side. I did save loads but a got a very good quality diamond, much better than the high streets offers. The savings i made went towards new set of rubbers of which i had great fun!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

zakkiaz said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Dotti's camp......when the diamond sits high, it stands out beautifully on the hand - without the chav look.
> ...


 Gorgeous ring Hev 8)


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

lovemyTT said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on popping the question .  Ive always wondered what does the man get when the lady ends up with a ring besides the bill ! . Seems a tad unfair to me . But hey maybe just me ! :roll:
> ...


One of the guys at work said he saved a fortune on wedding rings and said the engagement ring he got earlier would have been about half the price. The 1st jewellers we went into (Solitaire) were very informative and explained about the different weights, grades etc and that we were likely to save up to 50% on high street prices. They also did price matching.

We are going to take another trip on Good Friday and hopefully decide on something.

Andy


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I dissagree with Dotti. Women that have huge stone mounted on top on a gold band on their wrists are chavs! Its not practical and easily lost. Ones set in stone I far prefer and belive most women are also in agreement (well ones in my family are)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bikerz said:


> I dissagree with Dotti. Women that have huge stone mounted on top on a gold band on their wrists are chavs! Its not practical and easily lost. Ones set in stone I far prefer and belive most women are also in agreement (well ones in my family are)


If thats your thought of being 'chav', what's your thought of coins on fingers and rings with names etc and a lots of chains around a neck with a person's name on it with body piercings? :roll:

I don't think 'chavs' could afford real certified diamonds either!  Bit like calling someone with an over modded TT a 'chav' really in my opinion! :roll:


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Personally I would go for a custom made ring, as it's unique and very personal.

I popped the question when I was 19 (she was 18), we had just bought our first place 3 weeks before, and I was too skint to spend silly money on a ring [smiley=bigcry.gif] but I couldn't wait.

5 years on, we're getting married in Cyprus in 6 weeks.

The engagement was a unique shape, so we had the wedding ring custom made to fit it perfectly. 
Getting is made is easier than you'd expect, a silver version can be made (with no stone) first, to make sure you're 100% happy with the design.

One day, I will get another engagement ring made to replace her 1st one...


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol:

Ok IMO of course. Yes I also call huge chains and coins chav too


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

very practicle! you just don't do anything but show it off! :lol: :lol:
If you manage to be given one it has to be big enough to see!!!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I bought our first one in Penang Malaysia and her current one in the States and that is a Big F'off diamond set on plat
to match her eternity ring, so if we ever split up I look at these as a new turbo :lol:


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

C.J said:


> 5 years on, we're getting married in Cyprus in 6 weeks.


good timing - its starting to turn into beautiful weather everyday - in 6 weeks it will be perfect  all the best


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

ausTT said:


> C.J said:
> 
> 
> > 5 years on, we're getting married in Cyprus in 6 weeks.
> ...


Thanks, it's nice to see TTs are in Cyprus too


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Myself & hubby used Element jewellers in the jewellery quarter. See here http://www.element750.com/about_element.html

We went in initially as I'd seen one I sort of liked but wanted to change it slightly. We spoke to a guy called Joe & listened to what I liked & my ideas & asked us to come back in an hour or so. When we got back he'd made up a ring out of wax to the idea of what I wanted, so I could see exactly what it would be like. 
It was perfect & was made for me & got to choose what size & shape of diamond I wanted.
We subsequently went back & had wedding ring, earrings & necklace all bespokely made to match the design of my engagement ring.

Then unbeknown to me my husband took it upon himself to go in & ask about a bracelet. Him & Joe spoke about what was wanted & what could/couldn't be done..........I had a lovely surprise Christmas present!!!!!!!!! :-*

PM me if you want any more info

Bec


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

depends on each individual, as it's a personal subject with own opinions.

when i popped the question, i wanted to get the best i could with the budget i had.

i have a platinum wedding ring, and hardly give it that much stick, but day to day wear for life it will be a good investment for sure. but i understand not everyone wants or has this amount to choose from. doesn't need much care, as it's solid.

as for the design, i preferred the look of the ones which stood up, having not had that many hints from my other half, so went with my own gut instinct.

sitting proud like the above pic is similar to what i went for and definitely go for quality over size IMO. but that's my opinion.

we travelled from the south west to wales boarder at oswestry (spelling) to Ring Work Shop for unique own designed wedding rings, highly recommend them. if you do make contact with them, PM as i would like to hi and be nice to give them a recommendation. think they can also make engagement rings too.

so in summary if the budget allows, platinum and if you decide against it and decide to spend it on the diamond go for quality and not size.

i chose it from diana porter shop, but was some other designer.
however i was disappointed at spending so much and not getting any discount and had to pay for delivery to the shop!
and upon collection and giving the ring it was the wrong size to what i ordered and they offered nothing for the inconvenient, while the ring work shop was superb in service.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

having had a think again (man i'm turning into a girl)

with the unique style in first post, you got to consider about wedding rings.

are you going to have them, what style will go with it or even fit etc.?


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

The only problem with yellow gold is that if you spend lots on getting a D colour (best colour diamond you can get), the stone will pick up the yellow of the band slightly...


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't think you will notice that, you would be mesmerised by the diamond it's self!!!!!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

zakkiaz said:


> Don't think you will notice that, you would be mesmerised by the diamond it's self!!!!!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


LOL 

I have a diamond encased in yellow gold (necklace) - and its not as bright and sparkly as my engagement ring (4 claw solitaire on platinum)

Its all personal choice at the end of the day - some people don't like platinum at all...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

It's late and I'm not going to go through all the replies.This is part of what I do for a living.So,firsty given the choice gold is yellow okay.So,either go for Platinum(comes out of the ground white) or 9ct white(not so pure but keeps it's colour).
Diamonds unless you go for 'fancy' colours ie yellow are always best in a white setting so again best go for a Platinum setting(hard and white).
And yes keep it simply not only will you need a wedding ring but,some way down the line an eternity ring will be needed (maybe).


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

On a related subject remember guys tradition states that the ring should be a months Salary, therefore I just tell Charlie do you want a crap ring now or a nice one in 10 years :wink: Carrying on with this, I sshould be good and never have to get married :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Bikerz said:


> On a related subject remember guys tradition states that the ring should be a months Salary, therefore I just tell Charlie do you want a crap ring now or a nice one in 10 years :wink: Carrying on with this, I sshould be good and never have to get married :lol:


 In the States its 2 months!


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

cuTTsy said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > On a related subject remember guys tradition states that the ring should be a months Salary, therefore I just tell Charlie do you want a crap ring now or a nice one in 10 years :wink: Carrying on with this, I sshould be good and never have to get married :lol:
> ...


Or as much as you can save in Argos vouchers?


----------

